# I build a WHATABURGER Store



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Burgerlovers 😄,
I finished my Texas Project, a WHATABURGER Store.
Hope you like it.






It was fun building it.
Greetings Andi


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well I know were I am going for lunch today - WB Patty Melt! (I can only eat 1/2 of one today but the other half will be just as tasty tomorrow!)


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Really nice job. Looks great.
I guess Whataburger is a real store in the US?
We certainly don't have it downunder. (Only McDs, Burger King, Wendys, Carls Jnr, KFC as far as US burgers go.)

Build a Burger Fuel or Burger Wisconsin (Our local NZ burger chains) and then we can talk. 😁 

What product did you use for the brick work on the side of the building?
I am always looking for a good brick sheet and often just use Kibri HO scale brick sheet which can be annoying as it only comes in small sheets.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Whataburger is mostly local(ish) chain that started in Corpus Christi Texas in 1950. It's been something of a staple in these parts for more than 70 years.

Whataburger Wiki


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice fast food building. But another chain that I have not heard of.


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Alien said:


> Really nice job. Looks great.
> I guess Whataburger is a real store in the US?
> We certainly don't have it downunder. (Only McDs, Burger King, Wendys, Carls Jnr, KFC as far as US burgers go.)
> 
> ...


yes it is a US thing, especially in the Texas area. I found the wall panel in an architecture store and it is perfect.
i have to come to new zealand someday.
Greetings Andi


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

AndiCobain said:


> i have to come to new zealand someday.


Andi,
After this COVID thing has passed, you would be very welcome in Kiwi-land.
White water rafting, black water rafting (through caves.), sking, snowboarding, jet boating, bungy jumping, Wineries, craft beers, Skyline gondolas, Lord of the Rings filming locations, paragliding, hiking, mountain biking and I am just talking about one New Zealand town (Queenstown) and I have probaby missed quite a few other things in the immediate area.


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Alien said:


> Andi,
> After this COVID thing has passed, you would be very welcome in Kiwi-land.
> White water rafting, black water rafting (through caves.), sking, snowboarding, jet boating, bungy jumping, Wineries, craft beers, Skyline gondolas, Lord of the Rings filming locations, paragliding, hiking, mountain biking and I am just talking about one New Zealand town (Queenstown) and I have probaby missed quite a few other things in the immediate area.


it's definitely on my list.
my sister traveled through NZ for a year and was thrilled.


----------

